# lab in Canada - Pareto Pharmaceuticals



## Benjo (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm looking for some feedback on Pareto pharmaceuticals out of Canada. Reviews on another forum are generally positive but I have not seen much lately in the way of reviews. Are they still a good source in Canada?


----------



## mugzy (Dec 14, 2021)

Pareto pharmaceuticals also known as Pareto pharma is a Canadian based supplier.

Reviews and feedback on meso have been mostly positive.

It has been said Pareto pharmaceuticals is owned or affiliated with the administrator of northern muscle/ Canadian brawn forum. Pareto has denied this.

A couple of red flags:

This website is hosted on a US Domestic server. A website owner is responsible for the laws of the country the website is hosted in. Steroids are illegal in the U.S. The host is obligated to comply with a US court subpoena.




Said supplier accepts credit cards as payment. This is a security risk and traceable back to the buyer.




These are only my observations and findings from a google search. I have never used or been part of discussions about this supplier. Some of the Meso guys may have additional experience to share on this supplier.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 14, 2021)

Pareto pharma has been good to me in the past, but I’ve always used a rep, not the website.  I’d never order from the website.  The gear is a bit pricy, but on par with Inno, Syn etc. and all of the “posh” labs.

They have a sister lab called Citadel that’s very good, as well. It’s more of a bare-bones lab without all of the fancy exotics.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 14, 2021)

They have a pretty good reputation.  I have run some of there stuff myself.  I have always used a rep as well. 

I don't fully trust the owner as he has lied in the past. Then argued it with me. They also have a shill army. 

All in all their gear seems pretty good though.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> They also have a shill army.


I dare you to go to the Canadian Juice Monsters forum and say something bad about Pareto. 

You’ll be banned ten seconds after you submit your post.


----------



## capers (Jan 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Pareto pharma has been good to me in the past, but I’ve always used a rep, not the website.  I’d never order from the website.  The gear is a bit pricy, but on par with Inno, Syn etc. and all of the “posh” labs.
> 
> They have a sister lab called Citadel that’s very good, as well. It’s more of a bare-bones lab without all of the fancy exotics.


Curious, why not their website and use a rep instead?


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 14, 2022)

capers said:


> Curious, why not their website and use a rep instead?


Better prices and with a website you have no idea how secure it is. 

Plus with a rep you have direct email contact if you have questions or issues.  It’s just all around better to go through one of the reps.


----------



## capers (Jan 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Better prices and with a website you have no idea how secure it is.
> 
> Plus with a rep you have direct email contact if you have questions or issues.  It’s just all around better to go through one of the reps.


Okay , Thank you for your answer!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 14, 2022)

mugzy said:


> Some of the Meso guys may have additional experience to share on this supplier.


Thank you for the post, mugzy. Full of useful info. However, I have to take issue with the last sentence of your post. The transformation is complete. 
In the past, we've had groups come through from other forums. The majority of them have fallen off. These guys don't seem to be going anywhere? They are now officially from "The Underground".


----------



## captaincrunch1979 (Jan 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Pareto pharma has been good to me in the past, but I’ve always used a rep, not the website.  I’d never order from the website.  The gear is a bit pricy, but on par with Inno, Syn etc. and all of the “posh” labs.
> 
> They have a sister lab called Citadel that’s very good, as well. It’s more of a bare-bones lab without all of the fancy exotics.


 There two sites one sucks pereto is good source been using for year


----------



## Gainz88 (Mar 8, 2022)

captaincrunch1979 said:


> There two sites one sucks pereto is good source been using for year


Which is the better/real site? Pharma or pharmaceuticals?


----------



## captaincrunch1979 (Mar 8, 2022)

There s a newer looking site and older.  What I do to be sure is scroll to  
Bottom of page  the one that says 2022 Pareto pharmaceuticals. Powered by torman they suck wont let I know if order went threw on weekends.   No receipts 

The good one is older looking site 
Says      @and Pareto 2021 terms and conditions


----------



## Gainz88 (Mar 8, 2022)

captaincrunch1979 said:


> There s a newer looking site and older.  What I do to be sure is scroll to
> Bottom of page  the one that says 2022 Pareto pharmaceuticals. Powered by torman they suck wont let I know if order went threw on weekends.   No receipts
> 
> The good one is older looking site
> Says      @and Pareto 2021 terms and conditions


Thank you. Been trying to figure this out for awhile. Hard to get a straight answer in a forum


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 8, 2022)

Just buy from a rep. There’s no advantage to using a website as long as you’re capable of writing an email.


----------



## Gainz88 (Mar 8, 2022)

Actually just emailed a rep earlier this morning. Thanks for the info tho brother


----------



## BarryCar (Mar 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Pareto pharma has been good to me in the past, but I’ve always used a rep, not the website.  I’d never order from the website.  The gear is a bit pricy, but on par with Inno, Syn etc. and all of the “posh” labs.
> 
> They have a sister lab called Citadel that’s very good, as well. It’s more of a bare-bones lab without all of the fancy exotics.


Hook a homie up with your rep?


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 12, 2022)

BarryCar said:


> Hook a homie up with your rep?


Go over to Meso. There’s a rep over there who has a thread in the underground forum. 

There are a few different ones but that’s the only one I’ve used.


----------



## Canadarms (Mar 25, 2022)

captaincrunch1979 said:


> There s a newer looking site and older.  What I do to be sure is scroll to
> Bottom of page  the one that says 2022 Pareto pharmaceuticals. Powered by torman they suck wont let I know if order went threw on weekends.   No receipts
> 
> The good one is older looking site
> Says      @and Pareto 2021 terms and conditions


I ordered from Pareto using the older looking site on March 9th. Paid them the same night by etransfer and still nothing has arrived in the mail. No response from them either. How long ago did you order something from them and how long did shipping take?


----------



## AXT20793 (Mar 30, 2022)

Canadarms said:


> I ordered from Pareto using the older looking site on March 9th. Paid them the same night by etransfer and still nothing has arrived in the mail. No response from them either. How long ago did you order something from them and how long did shipping take?


Bit late here but I ordered from Pareto off their old site as well (no rep) on 3/25, same deal as you, accepted the transfer right away but no tracking # or anything, it just arrived today via CP out of the blue, looks solid. I got lucky, in the future, I will always be going through a rep


----------



## KnowledgeSeeker (Apr 24, 2022)

I have ordered from Pareto in the past.  Their product are authentic as far as i am concerned. Once the payment is received   the product is usually  received within a few days. Only issue is the tracking  as others have mentioned.

Could someone tell me how I can find a  rep ?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 24, 2022)

So I still see people ordering off of the site......after @Test_subject told you where to find the rep on Meso......then complain when shit doesn't show and you have no recourse..... Brilliant.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 24, 2022)

KnowledgeSeeker said:


> I have ordered from Pareto in the past.  Their product are authentic as far as i am concerned. Once the payment is received   the product is usually  received within a few days. Only issue is the tracking  as others have mentioned.
> 
> Could someone tell me how I can find a  rep ?



Read 3 or 4 posts ahead of you......"knowledge seeker" is this some kind of troll handle?


----------



## KnowledgeSeeker (Apr 24, 2022)

Not a troll name. Just looking to keep learning.
If by 3 or 4 posts ahead you mean that comment about Meso I do not  know what that is. 
I am a newbie to these forums. I assume that Meso is another forum but the name is not completely written for for a particular reason.


----------



## KnowledgeSeeker (Apr 24, 2022)

KnowledgeSeeker said:


> Not a troll name. Just looking to keep learning.
> If by 3 or 4 posts ahead you mean that comment about Meso I do not  know what that is.
> I am a newbie to these forums. I assume that Meso is another forum but the name is not completely written for for a particular reason.



I found it


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 24, 2022)

A lot of sources seem to be moving away from sending out tracking info and most newer sources don't provide it. The last 5 sources ive used, only 2 gave tracking info. Probably for security purposes I assume.

Edit: the ones that don't give out tracking info will usually give you tracking info if the package hasn't arrived within 10 days usually.


----------



## Btcowboy (Apr 24, 2022)

KnowledgeSeeker said:


> I have ordered from Pareto in the past.  Their product are authentic as far as i am concerned. Once the payment is received   the product is usually  received within a few days. Only issue is the tracking  as others have mentioned.
> 
> Could someone tell me how I can find a  rep ?


No!!!


----------



## Drunk3nMast3r (Jun 30, 2022)

AXT20793 said:


> Bit late here but I ordered from Pareto off their old site as well (no rep) on 3/25, same deal as you, accepted the transfer right away but no tracking # or anything, it just arrived today via CP out of the blue, looks solid. I got lucky, in the future, I will always be going through a rep


My shit must be delivered by Superman him fuckn self then because it reaches me in 3 business days in the middle of nowhere central Manitoba


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jul 1, 2022)

Was it Pareto that used shill accounts on SST?
It was awhile back. If it was them i can't really understand why. They have a stellar reputation from everything that i've read.


----------



## EazyE (Jul 16, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Was it Pareto that used shill accounts on SST?
> It was awhile back. If it was them i can't really understand why. They have a stellar reputation from everything that i've read.


I believe you are correct my friend.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 16, 2022)

EazyE said:


> I believe you are correct my friend.



EAZY
Whats going on!!!!!!


----------



## EazyE (Jul 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> EAZY
> Whats going on!!!!!!


Hey bro hope you are well it’s been a minute. Just laid off from training temporarily due to umbilical hernia repair surgery. Doc says stay out of gym 6 weeks. I say 4 weeks….we shall see. Been a week already. Still eating lots of protein to facilitate healing and keeping my test up. Getting lots of rest though these days.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 16, 2022)

EazyE said:


> Hey bro hope you are well it’s been a minute. Just laid off from training temporarily due to umbilical hernia repair surgery. Doc says stay out of gym 6 weeks. I say 4 weeks….we shall see. Been a week already. Still eating lots of protein to facilitate healing and keeping my test up. Getting lots of rest though these days.



Hopefully youre back at it soon

Good to hear youve been doing alright.


----------



## EazyE (Jul 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hopefully youre back at it soon
> 
> Good to hear youve been doing alright.


Good to hear from you too my friend. I will be around here more.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 16, 2022)

EazyE said:


> Hey bro hope you are well it’s been a minute. Just laid off from training temporarily due to umbilical hernia repair surgery. Doc says stay out of gym 6 weeks. I say 4 weeks….we shall see. Been a week already. Still eating lots of protein to facilitate healing and keeping my test up. Getting lots of rest though these days.


Easy!  What’s good brother?

Good luck with the recovery.  I know it’s hard but stick to your recovery timeline. You don’t want to turn 6 weeks into 18.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 16, 2022)

EazyE said:


> Good to hear from you too my friend. I will be around here more.



Nice
We missed you buddy

Like @Test_subject said
Take it slow, next thing you know reinjured and back to sq 1 lol


----------



## EazyE (Jul 16, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Easy!  What’s good brother?
> 
> Good luck with the recovery.  I know it’s hard but stick to your recovery timeline. You don’t want to turn 6 weeks into 18.


Thanks my man. Will take it slow. Maintaining my meds to assist with recovery and keep what I can while not training. Trying to keep my protein up and balance daily calories. I also don’t want to get fat while I am off lol! Opportunity to do some cardio I guess. As an aside, I have been more cognizant of my overall health lately with lots of blood work. I have had a colonoscopy and cystoscopy too. Ultrasound on kidneys. Stress test, and on and on…. After almost 3 decades of using AAS my overall health is actually fantastic. My cholesterol levels were a bit off but when I stopped the Tren all normalized. Go figure haha! My doctor was actually surprised at how good my health is for my age and history. But I have always tried to eat well for the most part. But likely mostly just good genetics. But now while recovering from hernia surgery will take it slow. Just like AA - “one day at a time”….


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 16, 2022)

EazyE said:


> Thanks my man. Will take it slow. Maintaining my meds to assist with recovery and keep what I can while not training. Trying to keep my protein up and balance daily calories. I also don’t want to get fat while I am off lol! Opportunity to do some cardio I guess. As an aside, I have been more cognizant of my overall health lately with lots of blood work. I have had a colonoscopy and cystoscopy too. Ultrasound on kidneys. Stress test, and on and on…. After almost 3 decades of using AAS my overall health is actually fantastic. My cholesterol levels were a bit off but when I stopped the Tren all normalized. Go figure haha! My doctor was actually surprised at how good my health is for my age and history. But I have always tried to eat well for the most part. But likely mostly just good genetics. But now while recovering from hernia surgery will take it slow. Just like AA - “one day at a time”….


Glad to hear that you’re on the mend and in good general health!  You’ll be back at it before you know it.


----------



## Gretschwolf (Nov 13, 2022)

Drunk3nMast3r said:


> My shit must be delivered by Superman him fuckn self then because it reaches me in 3 business days in the middle of nowhere central Manitoba


I’m in Manitoba too and looking to order from them. Did you order online or use a rep? If online what is the most secure way to pay?

Thanks!


----------



## Drunk3nMast3r (Nov 13, 2022)

Benjo said:


> I'm looking for some feedback on Pareto pharmaceuticals out of Canada. Reviews on another forum are generally positive but I have not seen much lately in the way of reviews. Are they still a good source in Canada?


Get some gear shove a needle in your ass and then go power fist yourself


----------



## thisismyugaccount (Dec 23, 2022)

Pareto is a scam if you're ordering without a rep. They will accept your e-transfer and completely ghost you.


----------



## thisismyugaccount (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't order from Pareto. They will take your money even if they don't have any product in stock, and will completely ghost you.


----------



## Drunk3nMast3r (Dec 23, 2022)

Paretos fucking awesome you ass clown.


----------



## CagedApe (Dec 25, 2022)

thisismyugaccount said:


> Pareto is a scam if you're ordering without a rep. They will accept your e-transfer and completely ghost you.


Pareto is on holidays right now. Chill out dummy


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 25, 2022)

CagedApe said:


> Pareto is on holidays right now. Chill out dummy


There is a bit more going on then that. Both Parento and Citadel have been accepting payment and ghosting. If you have a rep use them but even then may have issues.


----------



## Ashton87 (Dec 25, 2022)

Pareto is finished from what I seen on meso as well my reps email was deleted and I’ve used him for 4 years now so I wouldn’t use them. I bet syn pharma is next.


----------



## Ashton87 (Dec 28, 2022)

CagedApe said:


> Pareto is on holidays right now. Chill out dummy


Literally the only post you made lmao


----------



## badboymiguel136 (Monday at 10:39 PM)

Test_subject said:


> Pareto pharma has been good to me in the past, but I’ve always used a rep, not the website.  I’d never order from the website.  The gear is a bit pricy, but on par with Inno, Syn etc. and all of the “posh” labs.
> 
> They have a sister lab called Citadel that’s very good, as well. It’s more of a bare-bones lab without all of the fancy exotics.


How do you place a order 


> Citadel  thank you for your info


----------



## badboymiguel136 (Monday at 10:41 PM)

Ashton87 said:


> Literally the only post you made lmao


ohh really! How do you know? I tried to place an order and the email account was deleted


----------



## Freakmidd (Tuesday at 1:11 AM)

badboymiguel136 said:


> ohh really! How do you know? I tried to place an order and the email account was deleted


This is how he knows..


----------



## Btcowboy (Tuesday at 2:34 AM)

badboymiguel136 said:


> How do you place a order


Pareto is done


----------

